# Re-Housing My Pocket Watch Collection



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Another ebay purchase, reduced due to minor cosmetic defects.

The Box ...










... with compartments for eight pocket watches up to 52mm diameter ...










... but with a slight problem !!! the pockets are way too deep !!!










... so a little bodging is called for. Quick trip to B&Q for pipe insulation and self-adhesive felt pads ...










... which, thinly sliced and stuck together, fill the lower half of the pocket quite nicely ...










... making it easier to get the watches out and, IMHO, giving a better display.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Julian,

They look great, nice bit of DIY also, show us a picture of the box filled with PW pleaseÂ :thumbsup:

Best regards MartinÂ


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a nice, quality box

Chris


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Again lovely box and a great soloution.

Without it you could have considered getting a few goliaths.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Lovely box Julian. Just recieved this from USA i was unable to find a supplier in the UK,it has layers and can store or carry a total of forty good for security when away. I would like to get one similar to yours with a glass lid maybe displaying six at a time and rotating them.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

martinzx said:


> Hey Julian,
> 
> They look great, nice bit of DIY also, show us a picture of the box filled with PW pleaseÂ :thumbsup:
> 
> Best regards MartinÂ


Now filled with Molnija Hunters .....


----------

